

A review of Django 1.4's Password authentication  - levigross
http://www.levigross.com/post/18880148948/a-review-of-djangos-new-password-authentication

======
nytrokiss
Great article, I am going to upgrade to 1.4 as soon as it comes out and use
py-bcrypt

